# If you think women dont approach kys



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2020)

At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask if I am a model or something. They invite me up to their hotel room where they wanna shower me in expensive champagne.

They all say how rich they are and have boring husbands/ bfs, even though they're all multi millionaires and that every millionaire is a swinger anyway so it doesnt matter if I fuck all 3 of them their partners wouldnt mind

They are all between late 20s to late 30s very gl, trophy wive types. Have a 4sum


Women dont approach jfl




For unawares, recent shitty bathroom selfie


----------



## MammothActuary (Jan 6, 2020)

Well you're goodlooking ofc. Sounds like a humblebrag to me


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2020)

MammothActuary said:


> Well you're goodlooking ofc. Sounds like a humblebrag to me



I see idiots say women dont approach, sorry if I have to use examples from my own experience to prove them wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 6, 2020)

Brags me


----------



## BlackBoyo (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask if I am a model or something. They invite me up to their hotel room where they wanna shower me in expensive champagne.
> 
> They all say how rich they are and have boring husbands/ bfs, even though they're all multi millionaires and that every millionaire is a swinger anyway so it doesnt matter if I fuck all 3 of them their partners wouldnt mind
> 
> ...


why do you have a fork in the bathroom


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 6, 2020)

faurk that’s insane. face is really everything


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Jan 6, 2020)

im killing myself


----------



## Dogs (Jan 6, 2020)

Nothing new to me, what would've really surprised me is if the husband's wanted to watch.

Amnesia is an actual 6.5 not that moggingmachine guy just lol


----------



## Selfahate (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask if I am a model or something. They invite me up to their hotel room where they wanna shower me in expensive champagne.
> 
> They all say how rich they are and have boring husbands/ bfs, even though they're all multi millionaires and that every millionaire is a swinger anyway so it doesnt matter if I fuck all 3 of them their partners wouldnt mind
> 
> ...


Brutal blackpill


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jan 6, 2020)

Slayer


----------



## Selfahate (Jan 6, 2020)

The idea that women are selectors must be hammered into the heads of normeis fags


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 6, 2020)

*I WANT TO ASCEND SO BADLY. I WANT TO ASCEND SO BADLY. I WANT TO ASCEND SO BADLY. I WANT TO ASCEND SO BADLY. 

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUVK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK 




*


----------



## ibetucnt (Jan 6, 2020)

technically they didn't approach


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 6, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Brutal blackpill


he said he’s a few experiences recently that were brutal examples of the blackpill and this is def one of them.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2020)

I havent even been posting lately cause so many stories just like this been happening to me recently you guys wouldnt even believe me.

This is the third 2+ women sex session I have had in the last month. Im on the biggest streak of my life. I get approached every night at work by women wanting to fuck me

I work at a night club


Its all just looks. Once you are GL women will literally grab you or approach you straight up and tell you you're gl and they want you


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 6, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *I WANT TO ASCEND SO BADLY. I WANT TO ASCEND SO BADLY. I WANT TO ASCEND SO BADLY. I WANT TO ASCEND SO BADLY.
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUVK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK
> 
> ...


Send pic of u to me i forgot what u look like jfl

i wanna see ur potential


----------



## Titbot (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I havent even been posting lately cause so many stories just like this been happening to me recently you guys wouldnt even believe me.
> 
> This is the third 2+ women sex session I have had in the last month. Im on the biggest streak of my life. I get approached every night at work by women wanting to fuck me
> 
> ...


Fuck I need to ascend to 6 Psl or death


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I havent even been posting lately cause so many stories just like this been happening to me recently you guys wouldnt even believe me.
> 
> This is the third 2+ women sex session I have had in the last month. Im on the biggest streak of my life. I get approached every night at work by women wanting to fuck me
> 
> ...


Working at a night club helps too id assume


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I havent even been posting lately cause so many stories just like this been happening to me recently you guys wouldnt even believe me.
> 
> This is the third 2+ women sex session I have had in the last month. Im on the biggest streak of my life. I get approached every night at work by women wanting to fuck me
> 
> ...


my gf told me if a girl really wants you she will make it extremely obvious. 

POST MORE OF THESE TBH. I NEED MOTIVATION TO GYMCELL.


----------



## SeiGun (Jan 6, 2020)

sound larp af


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 6, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> my gf told me if a girl really wants you she will make it extremely obvious.
> 
> POST MORE OF THESE TBH. I NEED MOTIVATION TO GYMCELL.


we should make a huge body halo motivation thread srs


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 6, 2020)

RECORD THE SEX NEXT TIME FOR ME OK?


----------



## Titbot (Jan 6, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> my gf told me if a girl really wants you she will make it extremely obvious.
> 
> POST MORE OF THESE TBH. I NEED MOTIVATION TO GYMCELL.


She will make time for you . Fuck imagine the dopamine rush of a bunch of hot foids talking about you from dinner. Something right out of gandy wine ad


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)

*AmnesiaWomen DO Approach*


----------



## robtical (Jan 6, 2020)

Height?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 6, 2020)

robtical said:


> Height?


Amnesia is 7’5”


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 6, 2020)

robtical said:


> Height?


he’s like 5’9 or sum. not tall by any means buT FACE


----------



## robtical (Jan 6, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> he’s like 5’9 or sum. not tall by any means buT FACE


----------



## nastynas (Jan 6, 2020)

any guy who claim women dont approach says it bc he never experienced such thing


post more stories, i want motivation.

you are best looking guy on site btw,widest appeal


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 6, 2020)

What did you look like before surgeries and what did you have done


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 6, 2020)

THIS MOTIVATED ME HARD


----------



## BlackBoyo (Jan 6, 2020)

Threads like this put me to the edge to sell my car and take a 50k loan and get LeFort 47373


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 6, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> THIS MOTIVATED ME HARD


SAME. I THRIVE OFF THESE TYPES OF THREADS. FAURKKKKKK


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 6, 2020)

BlackBoyo said:


> Threads like this put me to the edge to sell my car and take a 50k loan and get LeFort 47373


what car boyo


----------



## BlackBoyo (Jan 6, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> what car boyo


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 6, 2020)

I’m sad and depressed now


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jan 6, 2020)

Bruh what you doin in the bathroom with a fork and napkin.

Tryna eat some chocolate chip


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 6, 2020)

BlackBoyo said:


> View attachment 217399


cool, i love older merc interiours 

i am poorfag bc student, do you think an e90 will suffice to lift cuties with it?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


>


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 6, 2020)

they do approach, they just dont approach me.

so jealous of you op


----------



## BlackBoyo (Jan 6, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> cool, i love older merc interiours
> 
> i am poorfag bc student, do you think an e90 will suffice to lift cuties with it?


How old are you ?
Just having a car is a big halo with 18


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 6, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> I’m sad and depressed now


*YOU ARE LITERALLY 6’4 AND BLACK. 

YOU CANNOT LOSE. LISTEN TO ME MAGGOT. 

GET FUCKING HUGE. YOU WILL HAVE SNOW BUNNIES ON YOUR COCK LIKE NO TOMORROW. YOU WILL EVEN SCARE CUCKS AND WHITE MEN. YOU ARE TRULY UNMOGGABLE. 

YOU CANNOT LOSE. STOP BEING LAZY AND FUCKING PUT IN THE WORK TO MAKE BITCHES WANT TO CHEAT ON THEIR BETA BOYFRIENDS. 

AND DO A MARTIAL ART SO YOU CAN FUCK DUDES UP. *


----------



## Titbot (Jan 6, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> my gf told me if a girl really wants you she will make it extremely obvious.
> 
> POST MORE OF THESE TBH. I NEED MOTIVATION TO GYMCELL.


Yeah my curry gf would compliment me in class Like every class before we got into a relationship about my outfit style and those looksmin glasses I got that you all said look bad on me. If a girl wants you she will let you know


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 6, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *YOU ARE LITERALLY 6’4 AND BLACK.
> 
> YOU CANNOT LOSE. LISTEN TO ME MAGGOT.
> 
> ...


Yes brother, yes. The ascension will be 50% complete by April


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 6, 2020)

BlackBoyo said:


> How old are you ?
> Just having a car is a big halo with 18


19


----------



## BlackBoyo (Jan 6, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> 19


Go for it tbh 
But you could get a cl 500 for 2.5 k tho


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 6, 2020)

*Fact: if you are at least 5psl facially and are over 6’5” you can become chad through gymcelling.*


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 6, 2020)

BlackBoyo said:


> Go for it tbh
> But you could get a cl 500 for 2.5 k tho


we drive LHD here, prices are much higher, UKcels have those prices because export market of the cars is nearly 0 because of the steering


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 6, 2020)

for sex to happen, its always the femoid that apporaches. jfl at the redpill cope "men are hunter hurrdurrr. gotta chase pusy LIKE A REAL MAN"


----------



## BlackBoyo (Jan 6, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> we drive LHD here, prices are much higher, UKcels have those prices because export market of the cars is nearly 0 because of the steering


Brutal


----------



## Julian (Jan 6, 2020)

wtf same haircut u got style :^)


----------



## moggingmachine (Jan 6, 2020)

i get approached once a week at best and its never as blatant as this. killing myself asap


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 6, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> i get approached once a week at best and its never as blatant as this. killing myself asap


Locationcel Tbh


----------



## Titbot (Jan 6, 2020)

@chadpreetinthemaking


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 6, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Locationcel Tbh


where


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jan 6, 2020)

My life is pretty much over reading this


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 6, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> where


Check profile


----------



## Titbot (Jan 6, 2020)

Fuk said:


> *Fact: if you are at least 5psl facially and are over 6’5” you can become chad through gymcelling.*


Amnesia is 6.5 Psl tho


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 6, 2020)

Titbot said:


> Amnesia is 6.5 Psl tho


Low IQ


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 6, 2020)

Titbot said:


> Amnesia is 6.5 Psl tho


My post wasnt related to amnesia it was motivation for me


----------



## Titbot (Jan 6, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Low IQ


Shut up you fat Twinkie poptart fuck don’t make me bully you like the beating I give you every day


----------



## diggbicc (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I havent even been posting lately cause so many stories just like this been happening to me recently you guys wouldnt even believe me.
> 
> This is the third 2+ women sex session I have had in the last month. Im on the biggest streak of my life. I get approached every night at work by women wanting to fuck me
> 
> ...


Interesting. And how nt or sociable are you? Is a basic amount of social presence/awareness required or at your level of looks it doesn’t even matter ?


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 6, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> Check profile


didn't find


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 6, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> didn't find


It’s over


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Jan 6, 2020)

Thinking that it is 100% about looks is wrong.

Women would also "approach" a guy who they think is rich or has high status. 

Truth is that it would be 100% over for a random 10/10 if a guy like Ronaldo or Dwayne Johnson enters a random nightclub. 

If a group of girls in a nightclub "magically" find out through a waiter you are extremely rich, the same principle applies. 

Hint: befriend the 'waiter' and let him subtly hint to groups of girls you are rich/famous whatever.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Jan 6, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Thinking that it is 100% about looks is wrong.
> 
> Women would also "approach" a guy who they think is rich or has high status.
> 
> ...


Being rich will get them attracted to your wallet. You’ll get starfish sex


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Women dont approach jfl


correct. espacially in more social places.

Like in this studie.
Of the total of 26 approaches that happened in that venue.
20 were done by men; and 6 were done by women.
Aka: 23% by women, and 77% by men. So men do it way more often, but still.

Also I think, women that don't approach will at least send invitation signals if she likes what she sees and is open for it.
Women sending invitation signals, still reject the apporach of men 33% of the time; but won't 67% of the time. So it's still decent-ish odds; if you get invitation signals.

source of my waffle: https://www.researchgate.net/public...ects_of_nonverbal_courtship_behavior_in_women


*Or in this study.*
At a bar setting in 1 hours time: out of the 49 appraoches. 38 were done by men, and 11 were done by women (aka again: 77% by men; and 23% by women)
At a snackbar setting: out of the 8 appraoches. 4 were done by men, and 4 were done by women (aka : 50% by men; and 50% by women).
At a library setting: out of the 5 appraoches. 4 were done by men, and 1were done by women (aka : 75% by men; and 25% by women)
at a womens conventiom, nothing happened.

So women do approach men. But much less. And elsewise, they will give signals like: direct eye-gaze (either with or without ime intervals) with extra blinking; smile, eyebrow lift; hair flick, neck display/tilt, etc..

study link: https://www.researchgate.net/public...ip_patterns_in_women_Context_and_consequences


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 6, 2020)

blackopstruecel said:


> for sex to happen, its always the femoid that apporaches. jfl at the redpill cope "men are hunter hurrdurrr. gotta chase pusy LIKE A REAL MAN"


this is the true black pill. girls get uncontrollably horny when they see a pretty guy and will try to win him over.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## currymax (Jan 6, 2020)

brb using


----------



## Melo95 (Jan 6, 2020)

Does it also depend on how low trust or high trust you look?


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 6, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> girls get uncontrollably horny when they see a pretty guy and will try to win him over



ropefuel


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 6, 2020)

Is op really 30yrs old? Would be pure life fuel for oldcels to ascend asap.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Jan 6, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> Is op really 30yrs old? Would be pure life fuel for oldcels to ascend asap.


OP was always chad with good bones, if you dont have the bones youll never be chad


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 6, 2020)

Melo95 said:


> Does it also depend on how low trust or high trust you look?


i would imagine looking higher trust is better for these situations. op doesn’t look low trust to me


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jan 6, 2020)

nastynas said:


> you are best looking guy on site btw,widest appeal


@Rugged is by far the best looking guy on this site.


chadpreetinthemaking said:


> OP was always chad with good bones, if you dont have the bones youll never be chad


Maybe not a chad, but with osteotomies and implants high tier normie is possible. 
Has op made any surgeries?


----------



## onnysk (Jan 6, 2020)

nastynas said:


> any guy who claim women dont approach says it bc he never experienced such thing
> 
> 
> post more stories, i want motivation.
> ...


cope, i mog him to death


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 6, 2020)

Mmmm wow surprising indeed. How do you do when you have to take off your shoes?


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 6, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> @Rugged is by far the best looking guy on this site.
> 
> Maybe not a chad, but with osteotomies and implants high tier normie is possible.
> Has op made any surgeries?





onnysk said:


> cope, i mog him to death


2 copers. all that matters is IRL validation. you can mog on this site on you want for your ego but what matters is how you are treated irl and @Amnesia has stories out of his ass


----------



## Melo95 (Jan 6, 2020)

Deusmaximus said:


> @Rugged is by far the best looking guy on this site.
> 
> Maybe not a chad, but with osteotomies and implants high tier normie is possible.
> Has op made any surgeries?


Where are photos of Rugged?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)

50 minutes ago


----------



## Cope (Jan 6, 2020)

Fuarkkk, haven't seen a face pic of you until now.

You're really goodlooking my guy, probably mog this entire forum.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 6, 2020)

Titbot said:


> Fuck I need to ascend to 6 Psl or death



They will get the gay bartender to come up to you but when you walk over to them they will see your height and tell you to go back...

Not just to your table...but to Gujarat


PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> my gf told me if a girl really wants you she will make it extremely obvious.
> 
> POST MORE OF THESE TBH. I NEED MOTIVATION TO GYMCELL.



Gym won't take you there unless you are already getting serious attention 

Face (eyes most important)
Height 
Pheno


Titbot said:


> Yeah my curry gf would compliment me in class Like every class before we got into a relationship about my outfit style and those looksmin glasses I got that you all said look bad on me. If a girl wants you she will let you know


When she gave you this look, you just knew


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jan 6, 2020)

The next that this happens, can you make a pic with you and the other 2-3 girls in the bed? You can cover their face


----------



## buflek (Jan 6, 2020)

i never had a strong approach like that but i had girls ask for my number before. i guess u need to be chad tier like u to get sex offers like that


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 6, 2020)

I want to die


----------



## reptiles (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask if I am a model or something. They invite me up to their hotel room where they wanna shower me in expensive champagne.
> 
> They all say how rich they are and have boring husbands/ bfs, even though they're all multi millionaires and that every millionaire is a swinger anyway so it doesnt matter if I fuck all 3 of them their partners wouldnt mind
> 
> ...






Your gigachad foids don't approach unless their minimum your level


BlackBoyo said:


> View attachment 217374






The guy is a human god you are coping if you think he don't get approached


chadpreetinthemaking said:


> OP was always chad with good bones, if you dont have the bones youll never be chad






Op is a human god don't confuse that with chad


buflek said:


> i never had a strong approach like that but i had girls ask for my number before. i guess u need to be chad tier like u to get sex offers like that






Cause your good looking I seen your pics mainly not gigachad but chad irl standards and I've seen the subhumans here


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 6, 2020)

Suicide inducing thread.


obesecel said:


> im killing myself


you should


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)

@Roping Subhuman thoughts?


----------



## reptiles (Jan 6, 2020)

Dogs said:


> Nothing new to me, what would've really surprised me is if the husband's wanted to watch.
> 
> Amnesia is an actual 6.5 not that moggingmachine guy just lol





He. Mogs. Mogging machine into another dimension the guy is in the tier of the human gods


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 6, 2020)

blackopstruecel said:


> for sex to happen, its always the femoid that apporaches. jfl at the redpill cope "men are hunter hurrdurrr. gotta chase pusy LIKE A REAL MAN"


i’ve had to pursue all my slays. At least I had to pursue them until I had them interested enough to pursue me, so yeah most men will have to make the first move. trust me lol


----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Jan 6, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> They will get the gay bartender to come up to you but when you walk over to them they will see your height and tell you to go back...
> 
> Not just to your table...but to Gujarat
> 
> ...


I would fuck her


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> For unawares, recent shitty bathroom selfie


You was always such good looking? Or did you start from looking bad to looskaxxing to this kind of looks-level?


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 6, 2020)

Literally no one thinks women don’t approach. This is just an excuse to brag. There’s nothing wrong with bragging but that doesn’t mean this isn’t a useless thread.

As usual, even on this forum, just like the rest of society, good looking people get worshipped despite shitty threads like this.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 6, 2020)

eduardkoopman said:


> You was always such good looking? Or did you start from looking bad to looskaxxing to this kind of looks-level?


He always had good bone base obviously. Don't cope with ascension. It doesn't exist.


----------



## nastynas (Jan 6, 2020)

@Newone @Maxillacel @tylerhunter97 

alın ropefuel amk


----------



## Mateusz74 (Jan 6, 2020)

Posts like these motivate the fuck out of me. Post more stories OP.


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Jan 6, 2020)

nastynas said:


> @Newone @Maxillacel @tylerhunter97
> 
> alın ropefuel amk


su ıslaktır 

more chance of getting approached in EU/US but its obvious that if you’re GL enough you’ll get approached

if you don’t get approached life is life, go approach yourself don’t be a bitch


----------



## buflek (Jan 6, 2020)

noped said:


> IRL chad > PSL chad, indeed he is a chad


psl chad is a skinny twink like chico lmao. irl chad is just a guy with muscles, height and strong bones


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 6, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> i’ve had to pursue all my slays. At least I had to pursue them until I had them interested enough to pursue me, so yeah most men will have to make the first move. trust me lol



LAAAAAAAAARP


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 6, 2020)

Braggers.me strikes again
Also praying for your death everyday OP


----------



## nastynas (Jan 6, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> su ıslaktır
> 
> more chance of getting approached in EU/US but its obvious that if you’re GL enough you’ll get approached
> 
> if you don’t get approached life is life, go approach yourself don’t be a bitch


bro it dont matter i know 6psl legit dudes getting approached in malls by small talk or directly.

but yeah no need to be a bitch, if they dont approach you do but getting approached is such a dopamine rush


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 6, 2020)

Maxillacel said:


> Braggers.me strikes again
> Also praying for your death everyday OP


Same, wish he would die sooner. Can't live with competition like this on earth.


----------



## adrianolm (Jan 6, 2020)

Do you have pics of yourself pre surgeries?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jan 6, 2020)

adrianolm said:


> Do you have pics of yourself pre surgeries?


type in "amnesia lookism.net" into google and go to images


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)

bros can someone elab if women will approach or not? (can't remember tbh) @Tony


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Jan 6, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Jan 6, 2020)

life fuel


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 6, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> bros can someone elab if women will approach or not? (can't remember tbh) @Tony


wtf a coherent sentence from ritalincel


----------



## Titbot (Jan 6, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> They will get the gay bartender to come up to you but when you walk over to them they will see your height and tell you to go back...
> 
> Not just to your table...but to Gujarat
> 
> ...


This is my last warning stay in your lane you subhuman big eyes freak. Bro it looks like your two eyes are having a divorce you low E soyboy puss filled bloat ball


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 6, 2020)

Titbot said:


> Bro it looks like your two eyes are having a divorce you low E soyboy puss filled bloat ball


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Jan 6, 2020)

Titbot said:


> This is my last warning stay in your lane you subhuman big eyes freak. Bro it looks like your two eyes are having a divorce you low E soyboy puss filled bloat ball


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 6, 2020)

Maxillacel said:


> Braggers.me strikes again
> Also praying for your death everyday OP


Just save up money bro; I remember Op saying he had rhino and like 2-3 other surgeries. With surgery you will ascend. I’m taking the MSE route and then facepull with a weaken suture for maximum protraction


----------



## Patient A (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask if I am a model or something. They invite me up to their hotel room where they wanna shower me in expensive champagne.
> 
> They all say how rich they are and have boring husbands/ bfs, even though they're all multi millionaires and that every millionaire is a swinger anyway so it doesnt matter if I fuck all 3 of them their partners wouldnt mind
> 
> ...


Proof that is you


----------



## Maxillacel (Jan 6, 2020)

nastynas said:


> bro it dont matter i know 6psl legit dudes getting approached in malls by small talk or directly.
> 
> but yeah no need to be a bitch, if they dont approach you do but getting approached is such a dopamine rush


Here we cope


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)

Fuk said:


>


----------



## Over (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2020)

Do you guys wanna hear more stories like this or will it just come across as bragging like a douche? In the last month I have experienced some unreal shit

I swear women can smell the pussy on me and it gets them going hard


----------



## nastynas (Jan 6, 2020)

Maxillacel said:


> Here we cope


ya amk how am i coping i accepted that i know legit 6psl dudes in real life that get approached regularly in malls etc in fucking turkey

but if you dont get approached, you have to approach yourself

it is what it is


----------



## SteveRogers (Jan 6, 2020)

This isn't basement dweller shit, everyone (including greycels like me) knows that @Amnesia slays.
Plus I've had experiences kinda like this, although nowhere near as extravagant, just a couple women hitting on me, then I usually take the best looking one home with me, I never have, nor will I ever, have a threesome, foursome etc.


----------



## Over (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Do you guys wanna hear more stories like this or will it just come across as bragging like a douche? In the last month I have experienced some unreal shit
> 
> I swear women can smell the pussy on me and it gets them going hard


No more stories I cant take them anymore


----------



## RAITEIII (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Do you guys wanna hear more stories like this or will it just come across as bragging like a douche? In the last month I have experienced some unreal shit
> 
> I swear women can smell the pussy on me and it gets them going hard


Answer do they notice when u take ur shoes off I'm new using lifts


----------



## nastynas (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Do you guys wanna hear more stories like this or will it just come across as bragging like a douche? In the last month I have experienced some unreal shit
> 
> I swear women can smell the pussy on me and it gets them going hard


yes go on no one see it as brag other than soft assed weak minded twinks 

shit fuels me


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)

Over said:


> View attachment 217601
> View attachment 217601
> View attachment 217601
> View attachment 217601
> ...


----------



## Over (Jan 6, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 217602
> View attachment 217602
> View attachment 217602
> View attachment 217602
> ...


 

 [IMG alt="Ritalincel"]https://looksmax.org/data/avatars/l/0/442.jpg?1577834562[/IMG]  


*Ritalincel
 *





 A moment ago  


 
New
 
   
 
 Add bookmark 
 
  #128  
 
 




> Over said:
> 
> 
> View attachment 217601View attachment 217601View attachment 217601View attachment 217601View attachment 217601View attachment 217601View attachment 217601View attachment 217601View attachment 217601View attachment 217601View attachment 217601View attachment 217601



















































 +1 Reply 

Report


----------



## GordonFreeman (Jan 6, 2020)

Anyone wanting to participate in a group suicide after reading this? 
It's over. Ascension is cope. 
Has anyone ever heard a story like this from a guy that was born average, underwent multiple surgeries and became a slayer? Nope. Because chads are born, not made.
Remember those shitty bluepilled advices like "get a haircut" "get nice clothes" "just be confident" etc? They actually reflect pure blackpill. You're either one haircut away from slaying, or it's over. Surgeries are only good at fixing deformities, or accentuating already existing good features.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2020)

RAITEIII said:


> Answer do they notice when u take ur shoes off I'm new using lifts



I have lift slippers I put on when I take my shoes off, and if girls are on the bed and you're walking around without lifts they dontnotice anyway. Just takes some practice, always be wearing my lift slippers or shoes. In bed obv it doesnt matter since you're not standing.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 6, 2020)

If these sound fantasy to you guys, then believe me it's because you've never experienced this in life. These things happen a lot to good-looking males all the time. Women choose men not the other way around. They will select whose genes are worthy to survive and who's are not. When I said thay you're an incel if you don't get approached by women, you all said I'm autistic. But remember that living conditions in America will seem like a fantasy for people living in Africa .
If these sound fantasy to you guys, then believe me it's because you've never experienced this in life. These things happen a lot to good-looking males all the time. Women choose men not the other way around. They will select whose genes are worthy to survive and who's are not. When I said thay you're an incel if you don't get approached by women, you all said I'm autistic. But remember that living conditions in America will seem like a fantasy for people living in Africa


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 6, 2020)

Titbot said:


> This is my last warning stay in your lane you subhuman big eyes freak. Bro it looks like your two eyes are having a divorce you low E soyboy puss filled bloat ball


Ok bhai, you stay in your lane and I'll stay in mine.


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Do you guys wanna hear more stories like this or will it just come across as bragging like a douche? In the last month I have experienced some unreal shit
> 
> I swear women can smell the pussy on me and it gets them going hard


Yes keep sharing them.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)

cocainecowboy said:


>


----------



## Titbot (Jan 6, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> If these sound fantasy to you guys, then believe me it's because you've never experienced this in life. These things happen a lot to good-looking males all the time. Women choose men not the other way around. They will select whose genes are worthy to survive and who's are not. When I said thay you're an incel if you don't get approached by women, you all said I'm autistic. But remember that living conditions in America will seem like a fantasy for people living in Africa .
> If these sound fantasy to you guys, then believe me it's because you've never experienced this in life. These things happen a lot to good-looking males all the time. Women choose men not the other way around. They will select whose genes are worthy to survive and who's are not. When I said thay you're an incel if you don't get approached by women, you all said I'm autistic. But remember that living conditions in America will seem like a fantasy for people living in Africa


Another time when I was in curry land I had people tell me I’m GL. Two older married foids asked my grandparents if they can take me to their home. Keep in mind this was late at night around 9 pm. She obv wanted to smash


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Jan 6, 2020)

the only time i've been blatantly and non subtly approached was by a mixed stripper looking for a sugar daddy and even then it wasn't as obvious as this jfl


----------



## Titbot (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Do you guys wanna hear more stories like this or will it just come across as bragging like a douche? In the last month I have experienced some unreal shit
> 
> I swear women can smell the pussy on me and it gets them going hard


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 6, 2020)

Titbot said:


> Another time when I was in curry land I had people tell me I’m GL. Two older married foids asked my grandparents if they can take me to their home. Keep in mind this was late at night around 9 pm. She obv wanted to smash


Check moii latest post bruh


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Do you guys wanna hear more stories like this or will it just come across as bragging like a douche? In the last month I have experienced some unreal shit
> 
> I swear women can smell the pussy on me and it gets them going hard


Don't brag, this is cortisol inducing and suifuel as it is


----------



## Titbot (Jan 6, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Check moii latest post bruh


Whose moli?


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)

Titbot said:


> Whose moli?


Justbeconfidentsrs saidCheck moii latest post bruh


----------



## StoicNihilist (Jan 6, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Anyone wanting to participate in a group suicide after reading this?
> It's over. Ascension is cope.
> Has anyone ever heard a story like this from a guy that was born average, underwent multiple surgeries and became a slayer? Nope. Because chads are born, not made.
> Remember those shitty bluepilled advices like "get a haircut" "get nice clothes" "just be confident" etc? They actually reflect pure blackpill. You're either one haircut away from slaying, or it's over. Surgeries are only good at fixing deformities, or accentuating already existing good features.


Yeah bro. I plan to die this year in 2020.

Ascension is a big fucking lie. If you're sub 5/10 face wise then it is OVER for you. You are born Chad, you cannot become one.

You're right. I've never in my life heard of an incel or low-normie tier dude ascending so much that women practically just walk up and offer them sex like OP experienced. NEVER. If they're lucky, a looksmaxxed incel can fool some foid into a 1 night stand by getting her to pity him.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## mikeock (Jan 6, 2020)

While it's true that they approach, you're either having a good day, or you're on a hot streak with women which will end soon. Them approaching doesn't happen every day, even to Chad. Though IOIs can happen all the time


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Do you guys wanna hear more stories like this or will it just come across as bragging like a douche? In the last month I have experienced some unreal shit
> 
> I swear women can smell the pussy on me and it gets them going hard


Man, considering that one good portion of us are virgins and the other idk maybe the last time they had sex was a very long time ago, of course you are bragging but I cannot blame you. This story just reminded me that life truly is shit for people looking like me.


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 6, 2020)

Titbot said:


> Another time when I was in curry land I had people tell me I’m GL. Two older married foids asked my grandparents if they can take me to their home. Keep in mind this was late at night around 9 pm. She obv wanted to smash



They wanted to feed you so you can grow.

(Couldn't resist)


----------



## StoicNihilist (Jan 6, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> faurk that’s insane. face is really everything


It really is.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


> Yeah bro. I plan to die this year in 2020.
> 
> Ascension is a big fucking lie. If you're sub 5/10 face wise then it is OVER for you. You are born Chad, you cannot become one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jan 6, 2020)

mikeock said:


> While it's true that they approach, you're either having a good day, or you're on a hot streak with women which will end soon. Them approaching doesn't happen every day, even to Chad. Though IOIs can happen all the time


jfl at the cope
this mfer wont stop getting approached no matter what, most likely until the end of the month he will have fucked over 15 girls
what kind of logic makes you think this way? looks dont have a cool down until you use them again


----------



## Titbot (Jan 6, 2020)

Holymanro said:


> They wanted to feed you so you can grow.
> 
> (Couldn't resist)


No height for your face or frame


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)

StoicNihilist said:


>


 #144


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jan 6, 2020)

ok


----------



## XXX22 (Jan 6, 2020)

@Amnesia Keep posting more stories. They motivate a lot of users here. Ignore the crybabies.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## GordonFreeman (Jan 6, 2020)

XXX22 said:


> Keep posting more stories. They motivate a lot of users here.


Motivate to rope lol 😂


----------



## samm735 (Jan 6, 2020)

they do approach


----------



## XXX22 (Jan 6, 2020)

GordonFreeman said:


> Motivate to rope lol 😂


Low T


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jan 6, 2020)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> Thinking that it is 100% about looks is wrong.
> 
> Women would also "approach" a guy who they think is rich or has high status.
> 
> ...


----------



## SMVbender (Jan 6, 2020)

Women do approach, make first move and asks for numbers, it happens to me time to time.
after I experienced it, my idea of attraction is shaken. I simply quit pursuing.


----------



## Kade (Jan 6, 2020)

@Amnesia can you make that thread of all your looksmaxes you’ve done when you get the chance boyo?

I know your base was still better than 99% of the forum but I’m not where I want to be and need some ideas of other looksmaxes I could do

anyways I’m happy to see you’re a giga mogger now, you deserve the life after some of those older brother stories you’ve told


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2020)

SMVbender said:


> Women do approach, make first move and asks for numbers, it happens to me time to time.
> after I experienced it, my idea of attraction is shaken. I simply quit pursuing.



Once you've experienced real pursuit from women, you realize how everything you were told was a lie. Learning game, and all that is BS. The natural order of things is for women to make the first move


----------



## Enlil (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask if I am a model or something. They invite me up to their hotel room where they wanna shower me in expensive champagne.
> 
> They all say how rich they are and have boring husbands/ bfs, even though they're all multi millionaires and that every millionaire is a swinger anyway so it doesnt matter if I fuck all 3 of them their partners wouldnt mind
> 
> ...


you ruined my entire year. fuck you.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jan 6, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> @Roping Subhuman thoughts?



It's true.

I used to get approached in middle school by jb foids when i was gl.


----------



## Linoob (Jan 6, 2020)

Serious question though @Amnesia, are you happier now than you were before all this success?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 6, 2020)

Linoob said:


> Serious question though @Amnesia, are you happier now than you were before all this success?



I dont even like actual sex, I think its boring. But the validation is a nice high, ngl. In terms of actual pleasure, I enjoy jerking off and eating junk food way more pleasurable.

I dunno though overall. If I could trade all my looks for a few million dollars I prob would. 

Edit Actually I wouldnt, fuck that. But still I dunno, I feel melancholy about it all. Like I should be happier but Im rlly not. Makes me see how disgusting human nature rlly is


----------



## Vitruvian (Jan 6, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> I’m sad and depressed now


----------



## Kade (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I dont even like actual sex, I think its boring. But the validation is a nice high, ngl. In terms of actual pleasure, I enjoy jerking off and eating junk food way more pleasurable.
> 
> I dunno though overall. If I could trade all my looks for a few million dollars I prob would.
> 
> Edit Actually I wouldnt, fuck that. But still I dunno, I feel melancholy about it all. Like I should be happier but Im rlly not. Makes me see how disgusting human nature rlly is


hedonic treadmill man. I went from below average to a bit above average and it’s just a new normal. Once you adjust it’s just your everyday life, same with money, same with getting a new nice car or place

hedonicpill is one of the most brutal of all honestly


----------



## ibetucnt (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Once you've experienced real pursuit from women, you realize how everything you were told was a lie. Learning game, and all that is BS. The natural order of things is for women to make the first move



natural order is for men to make the first move 

a man should always be the selector


----------



## Linoob (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I dont even like actual sex, I think its boring. But the validation is a nice high, ngl. In terms of actual pleasure, I enjoy jerking off and eating junk food way more pleasurable.
> 
> I dunno though overall. If I could trade all my looks for a few million dollars I prob would



Unreal.

I can only think it's comparable to something like this:

Imagine if you were a starving child and someone was teasing you with fast food. If only you could have access to it. It would change your life. Now give that child all the fast food he wants. 24/7.

Eventually, you'd become indifferent to it. It's there on tap. It's no longer special.

If nothing else bro, at least people will always treat you nicely and opportunities be much more abundant.


Kade said:


> hedonic treadmill man. I went from below average to a bit above average and it’s just a new normal. Once you adjust it’s just your everyday life, same with money, same with getting a new nice car or place
> 
> hedonicpill is one of the most brutal of all honestly



This. People need to swallow this, but never will until they ascend. Even remotely.

I remember after ascending from say, 3PSL to 5PSL and started getting my first couple of matches/messages on tinder and getting laid now and again.

My brain was on fire, I felt all sorts of things. It kept me up all night. I thought I was God or something.

Nowadays that shit's just everyday business and I'm saddened I'm not 6PSL, etc.

I imagine this would just go on forever, should I keep ascending.


----------



## MammothActuary (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I see idiots say women dont approach, sorry if I have to use examples from my own experience to prove them wrong.


Lol who says that


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Jan 6, 2020)

All the incel in the thread are making me cringe.Not all of u can ascend to 6 PSL, Never Forget
Only a handful with good base can


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 6, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> GYMCELL


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask if I am a model or something. They invite me up to their hotel room where they wanna shower me in expensive champagne.
> 
> They all say how rich they are and have boring husbands/ bfs, even though they're all multi millionaires and that every millionaire is a swinger anyway so it doesnt matter if I fuck all 3 of them their partners wouldnt mind
> 
> ...


ur a psl 7+ gigachad in that pic

course they begged to be with u


MammothActuary said:


> Lol who says that


they don't approach dom dark triad guys
like richard ramierez

they don't

cuz they are scared of him


BlackBoyo said:


> Threads like this put me to the edge to sell my car and take a 50k loan and get LeFort 47373


which car?


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Jan 6, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> they don't approach dom dark triad guys
> like richard ramierez



this is true. ramirez never had sex with a woman that wasn't a prostitute or a victim. i read in an article that people who knew him said he was even too shy to ask a girl out.


----------



## Chadelite (Jan 6, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Your gigachad foids don't approach unless their minimum your level
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yh op is gigachad not ur average college chad

but he is small

so is approachable

guys like richard ramierz don't get approached

they are too scary


auboutduprecipice said:


> this is true. ramirez never had sex with a woman that wasn't a prostitute or a victim. i read in an article that people who knew him said he was even too shy to ask a girl out.


exactly

low trust like him

they never get asked out


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Jan 6, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> The next that this happens, can you make a pic with you and the other 2-3 girls in the bed? You can cover their face


Basically what you’re asking is for him to provide proof, which he can’t / won’t.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jan 6, 2020)

@Amnesia

Keep posting stories and make these retarded "just be low inhib" copers rope

Maybe looksmax will finally go back to beinv blackpilled like it was thw first few months of its inception.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jan 6, 2020)

Chadelite said:


> yh op is gigachad not ur average college chad
> 
> but he is small
> 
> ...


Isnt masculine and low trust the same?


----------



## mikeock (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I dont even like actual sex, I think its boring. But the validation is a nice high, ngl. In terms of actual pleasure, I enjoy jerking off and eating junk food way more pleasurable.
> 
> I dunno though overall. If I could trade all my looks for a few million dollars I prob would.
> 
> Edit Actually I wouldnt, fuck that. But still I dunno, I feel melancholy about it all. Like I should be happier but Im rlly not. Makes me see how disgusting human nature rlly is



LARP DETECTED. No way a Chad who gets approached regularly is a coomer. Just fucking lol


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jan 6, 2020)

Titbot said:


> Yeah my curry gf would compliment me in class Like every class before we got into a relationship about my outfit style and those looksmin glasses I got that you all said look bad on me. If a girl wants you she will let you know


He is a curry who dates a curry 
Wow


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jan 6, 2020)

mikeock said:


> LARP DETECTED. No way a Chad who gets approached regularly is a coomer. Just fucking lol


I can believe it.

For a lot of guys who fap a lot pussy cant compare to you hand's death grip, especially if you're using a condom.

He probably got used to his hand before getting surgery and ascending.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 6, 2020)

mikeock said:


> LARP DETECTED. No way a Chad who gets approached regularly is a coomer. Just fucking lol


That actually makes it so much more believable to me


----------



## Dark Latino (Jan 6, 2020)

I don't know where you live dude I've been in many nightclubs parties etc women don't make a move Period they never do even if a chad is in the party they just stare that's it ,the only chance of doing it is maybe with pretty boys


----------



## Titbot (Jan 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> He is a curry who dates a curry
> Wow


Keep crying for me , just because no girls has ever approached you or complimented your ugly subhuman curry mug


Dark Latino said:


> I don't know where you live dude I've been in many nightclubs parties etc women don't make a move Period they never do even if a chad is in the party they just stare that's it ,the only chance of doing it is maybe with pretty boys


The girls were in a crowd and had some drinks in them and older so low inhib


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jan 6, 2020)

Titbot said:


> Keep crying for me , just because no girls has ever approached you or complimented your ugly subhuman curry mug


Dont call me Curry you little shit


----------



## Titbot (Jan 6, 2020)

Newone said:


> Dont call me Curry you little shit


Sorry Bhai


----------



## Ogmanman (Jan 6, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> Literally no one thinks women don’t approach. This is just an excuse to brag. There’s nothing wrong with bragging but that doesn’t mean this isn’t a useless thread.
> 
> As usual, even on this forum, just like the rest of society, good looking people get worshipped despite shitty threads like this.


Stop being a whiny bitch deal with it


----------



## Dark Latino (Jan 6, 2020)

Titbot said:


> Keep crying for me , just because no girls has ever approached you or complimented your ugly subhuman curry mug
> 
> The girls were in a crowd and had some drinks in them and older so low inhib


Yeah those are the exceptions ,women approaching is the exception ,I get comments from girls,I've been approached before but to say that every time I go out in a club hotties will approach me is male incel fantasy ,I never observed any chad getting approached from girls very very rarely and she will probably will not be good looking,I mean I was once in a bar which gathered a lot good looking dudes I am talking guys who looked like male models,women didn't do anything ,they think it's a man's job to do it -they are afraid the rejection/are lazy-or they think it's too masculine to do it


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 6, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Do you guys wanna hear more stories like this or will it just come across as bragging like a douche? In the last month I have experienced some unreal shit
> 
> I swear women can smell the pussy on me and it gets them going hard


more stories, as always, ppl like them bc u are GL so it’s not douchey. more stories bro


----------



## Titbot (Jan 6, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> more stories, as always, ppl like them bc u are GL so it’s not douchey. more stories bro


This


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Chadelite (Jan 6, 2020)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Isnt masculine and low trust the same?


Yh

super low pct eyebrows

pct eyes

big cheekbones

high Fwhr

protruding mouth i Think as well


Titbot said:


> This


who wants to know a story from. Salludon?


----------



## Jagged0 (Jan 6, 2020)

More stories


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 6, 2020)

Ogmanman said:


> Stop being a whiny bitch deal with it


It’s not whiny you dumb fuck. Literally noone thinks women don’t approach. Keep sucking his cock like a cuck.

Like I said, nothing wrong with bragging. Just don’t make misleading posts and be honest about it. Title it something like “you won’t believe what women do when you’re GL”, not some stupid shit


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Jan 6, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> It’s not whiny you dumb fuck. Literally noone thinks women don’t approach. Keep sucking his cock like a cuck.
> 
> Like I said, nothing wrong with bragging. Just don’t make misleading posts and be honest about it. Title it something like “you won’t believe what women do when you’re GL”, not some stupid shit


keep crying for OP, his stories are lifefuel and ropefuel at the same time.


----------



## Jagged0 (Jan 6, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> It’s not whiny you dumb fuck. Literally noone thinks women don’t approach. Keep sucking his cock like a cuck.
> 
> Like I said, nothing wrong with bragging. Just don’t make misleading posts and be honest about it. Title it something like “you won’t believe what women do when you’re GL”, not some stupid shit


Keep crying


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 6, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> keep crying for OP, his stories are lifefuel and ropefuel at the same time.





PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> keep crying for OP, his stories are lifefuel and ropefuel at the same time.


Goddamn it no one said that he should stop posting stories. Learn to read.



Jagged0 said:


> Keep crying


Okay cuck.


----------



## mikeock (Jan 6, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> I can believe it.
> 
> For a lot of guys who fap a lot pussy cant compare to you hand's death grip, especially if you're using a condom.
> 
> He probably got used to his hand before getting surgery and ascending.





Gazzamogga said:


> That actually makes it so much more believable to me



If you'd rather coom than call up your "sure things," you are definitely sub 5. All Chads have at least one sure thing that can come over within 24 hours to drain his balls.


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 6, 2020)

mikeock said:


> If you'd rather coom than call up your "sure things," you are definitely sub 5. All Chads have at least one sure thing that can come over within 24 hours to drain his balls.


Contrary to popular belief, just pumping as many women as possible doesn't necessarily lead to happiness. Plenty of gigachads settle down early on because they realise this.

OP comes across as aspie that has difficulty with relationships which could be a reason but then again idfk anything about him other than that he looks very good.


----------



## SexyMofo (Jan 6, 2020)

Ur my inspiration srs. Motivational shit.


----------



## AbandonShip (Jan 6, 2020)

Nice brag faggot.


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Jan 6, 2020)

*I WAS HAVING A FUCKING GREAT DAY, UNTILL THIS CORTISOL INFUSED THREAD. FUUUUUUUUCK.




















ITS @Over *


----------



## Over (Jan 6, 2020)

eyes said:


> *I WAS HAVING A FUCKING GREAT DAY, UNTILL THIS CORTISOL INFUSED THREAD. FUUUUUUUUCK.
> View attachment 218078
> 
> View attachment 218079
> ...



*AMNESIA PILL IS BRUTAL FUCK THIS THREAD FUUUUUUCKK*


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)

eyes said:


> *
> View attachment 218078
> 
> View attachment 218079
> ...


----------



## mikeock (Jan 6, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> Contrary to popular belief, just pumping as many women as possible doesn't necessarily lead to happiness. Plenty of gigachads settle down early on because they realise this.
> 
> OP comes across as aspie that has difficulty with relationships which could be a reason but then again idfk anything about him other than that he looks very good.


Keep lapping up the larp. I know Handsome Squidward bitch magnet fantasies is all that's keeping some of you alive.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)

Over said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jan 6, 2020)

I love watching these "just approach bro" copers having meltdowns itt.

If you got a cortisol spike from reading this thread you are not fully blackpilled.


----------



## Catawampus (Jan 6, 2020)

What a brutal thread to come back to.


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 6, 2020)

I got a warn for brag for creating a thread saying that i ate my gf pussy and that she swallowed my cum and this faggot dont get anything at all for ages.

Good job kike mods. I hope all your family DIE.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)

rockndogs said:


> I got a warn


----------



## rockndogs (Jan 6, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 218704


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jan 7, 2020)

*FACE IS EVERYTHING. I WILL KEEP MEWING AND CHEWING. WE WILL ALL ASCEND*


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 7, 2020)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *FACE IS EVERYTHING. I WILL KEEP MEWING AND CHEWING. WE WILL ALL ASCEND*


It's over for our 6'1 height, should rope


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jan 7, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> It's over for our 6'1 height, should rope


*LEGIT. FUCK I FORGOT THAT HEIGHT IS ALSO IMPORTANT AND THAT IM A 6'1 SUBHUMAN MANLET. ITS OGRE. 
6'1 height is unironically manlet tier jfl. i get mogged as soon as i leave the house and is the reason i rarely leave my mother's basement*


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 7, 2020)

mikeock said:


> Keep lapping up the larp. I know Handsome Squidward bitch magnet fantasies is all that's keeping some of you alive.


Nah I know I'll never reach this level of aestethics and I don't necessarily believe OP. Just stating some facts


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Jan 8, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> For unawares, recent shitty bathroom selfie


Jesus christ you're a 10 lol


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 24, 2020)

Just discovered this thread. Absolute suicide fuel. I have gone 32 years without getting so much as a single IOI from one lousy girl, much less actually getting approached by one, and yet there are guys out there who are living an astoundingly contrasting lifestyle just because of what their face looks like. And the absolute shittiest part of it all is that no matter what I do, there are NO SURGERIES known to man that could ever get me remotely close to being that good-looking, and that's not even taking my age into consideration. 

Just having the knowledge that there are guys out there living this kind of lifestyle provides the justification for the suicide I will most likely commit within the next 1-2 years, regardless of how badly I want to sit here and cope by saying, "Nah, I won't ever get to that point." I think I've known for 100% certain that I would for at least 2 or 3 years now.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 24, 2020)

sub6manletnozygos said:


> *LEGIT. FUCK I FORGOT THAT HEIGHT IS ALSO IMPORTANT AND THAT IM A 6'1 SUBHUMAN MANLET. ITS OGRE.
> 6'1 height is unironically manlet tier jfl. i get mogged as soon as i leave the house and is the reason i rarely leave my mother's basement*


ok


----------



## Zero (Jan 24, 2020)

A while back a girl approached me as I was leaving the train out of nowhere. She was cute too. But since then, not much has happened. I have been approached a bunch of times in my life, but the last 5 times I was in clubs (over the span of a few months since I don't go as much anymore), I got approached 0 times (and approached 0 times myself because I lost my confidence out of nowhere). Approaching definitely happens, just not for me anymore.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jan 24, 2020)

SurgerySoon said:


> Just discovered this thread. Absolute suicide fuel. I have gone 32 years without getting so much as a single IOI from one lousy girl, much less actually getting approached by one, and yet there are guys out there who are living an astoundingly contrasting lifestyle just because of what their face looks like. And the absolute shittiest part of it all is that no matter what I do, there are NO SURGERIES known to man that could ever get me remotely close to being that good-looking, and that's not even taking my age into consideration.
> 
> Just having the knowledge that there are guys out there living this kind of lifestyle provides the justification for the suicide I will most likely commit within the next 1-2 years, regardless of how badly I want to sit here and cope by saying, "Nah, I won't ever get to that point." I think I've known for 100% certain that I would for at least 2 or 3 years now.


Bruh I assure you this is merely a fictional tale


mikeock said:


> LARP DETECTED. No way a Chad who gets approached regularly is a coomer. Just fucking lol


End of discussion


----------



## SurgerySoon (Jan 24, 2020)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> Bruh I assure you this merely a tale
> 
> End of discussion



I'd be willing to bet money that it's a legit retelling of what happened


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jan 24, 2020)

Niggas still coping I see

With one thread amnesia has ruffled more jimmies than anyone on this forum not named cocainecowboy


----------



## Deleted member 1546 (Jan 24, 2020)

It’s over if you have to make the first move. Most guys these days have gf’s because the girl approached them


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 24, 2020)

Be chad or die


----------



## so_cold97 (Jan 24, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask if I am a model or something. They invite me up to their hotel room where they wanna shower me in expensive champagne.
> 
> They all say how rich they are and have boring husbands/ bfs, even though they're all multi millionaires and that every millionaire is a swinger anyway so it doesnt matter if I fuck all 3 of them their partners wouldnt mind
> 
> ...


some of this story might be true ngl


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 24, 2020)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> *I WANT TO ASCEND SO BADLY. I WANT TO ASCEND SO BADLY. I WANT TO ASCEND SO BADLY. I WANT TO ASCEND SO BADLY.
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUVK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK
> 
> ...


----------



## tyronelite (Jan 25, 2020)

They approach all different ways, indirectly, directly, through a friend, shoulder touch, asking your name, etc seen it plenty of times in bars.


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Feb 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 3, 2020)

bumo


----------



## joseph (Feb 3, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> Do you guys wanna hear more stories like this or will it just come across as bragging like a douche? In the last month I have experienced some unreal shit
> 
> I swear women can smell the pussy on me and it gets them going hard


More stories @Amnesia They are the ultimate motivation.


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 3, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Bump


----------



## zeno (Feb 4, 2020)

i must ascend i must ascend i must ascend, will not stop until rich good looking classy foids pay me money to hang out with them


----------



## maxmendietta (Feb 4, 2020)

faggot who asked


----------



## zeno (Feb 4, 2020)

faggot keep reading my posts i never seek for permission


----------



## Uglyandfat (Apr 2, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask if I am a model or something. They invite me up to their hotel room where they wanna shower me in expensive champagne.
> 
> They all say how rich they are and have boring husbands/ bfs, even though they're all multi millionaires and that every millionaire is a swinger anyway so it doesnt matter if I fuck all 3 of them their partners wouldnt mind
> 
> ...


id fucking kill to look like u bro


----------



## Deleted member 8064 (Jul 19, 2020)

*You have been taking pics with a Samsung s5 this whole time?! I had one also, dude, you definitely look much better irl, because the lens distortion on those shitty phones is INSANE*


----------



## Loko88 (Jul 19, 2020)

did you have any surgeries?


----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jul 19, 2020)

Yes, I've been approached a few times in high school. Girls DO make it obvious. Had some brown slut do the little finger-walk gesture on my desk table with a seductive look. You know I fucked that tight JB pussy and made it loose later that week.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 26, 2020)

It's over.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Jul 26, 2020)

he is right though women do approach i had it as well but not in real life


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 17, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask if I am a model or something. They invite me up to their hotel room where they wanna shower me in expensive champagne.
> 
> They all say how rich they are and have boring husbands/ bfs, even though they're all multi millionaires and that every millionaire is a swinger anyway so it doesnt matter if I fuck all 3 of them their partners wouldnt mind
> 
> ...


He is right.


----------



## BonesAndHarmony (Aug 17, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask if I am a model or something. They invite me up to their hotel room where they wanna shower me in expensive champagne.
> 
> They all say how rich they are and have boring husbands/ bfs, even though they're all multi millionaires and that every millionaire is a swinger anyway so it doesnt matter if I fuck all 3 of them their partners wouldnt mind
> 
> ...


Lol your life is a movie


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Aug 18, 2020)

A redpiller will tell you they approached you because of your "alpha aura" or some PUA shit. 
JFL at this life.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 18, 2020)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> A redpiller will tell you they approached you because of your "alpha aura" or some PUA shit.
> JFL at this life.


Just hold frame and give off a masculine aura bro


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Aug 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask if I am a model or something. They invite me up to their hotel room where they wanna shower me in expensive champagne.
> 
> They all say how rich they are and have boring husbands/ bfs, even though they're all multi millionaires and that every millionaire is a swinger anyway so it doesnt matter if I fuck all 3 of them their partners wouldnt mind
> 
> ...


Top level trolling


----------



## malignant (Aug 18, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> I havent even been posting lately cause so many stories just like this been happening to me recently you guys wouldnt even believe me.
> 
> This is the third 2+ women sex session I have had in the last month. Im on the biggest streak of my life. I get approached every night at work by women wanting to fuck me
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Aug 18, 2020)

maxxedfalloutdweller said:


> Top level trolling


JoinedJul 14, 2020


----------



## maxxedfalloutdweller (Aug 18, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> JoinedJul 14, 2020


Was that a diss ?


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Copeful (Aug 18, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 600270









*inb4



*


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 18, 2020)

TheCopefulCurry said:


> *inb4
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't ever reply back to me in bold hyper large text again. You are out of your depth. This is a warning.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 19, 2020)

cocainecowboy reacted to your post in the thread If you think women dont approach kys with Rage.
bros can someone elab if women will approach or not? (can't remember tbh) @Tony
Yesterday at 5:29 PM


----------



## Tony (Aug 19, 2020)

just fukin lol @cocainecowboy bro


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 19, 2020)

since @Amnesia has never answered my questions about how he did looksmax like the rat he is 

does anyone know what he did to ascend ? @Mohamad @goat2x


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 19, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> since @Amnesia has never answered my questions about how he did looksmax like the rat he is
> 
> does anyone know what he did to ascend ? @Mohamad @goat2x


contacts
fillers
idk what else


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 19, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> contacts
> fillers
> idk what else


Jaw filler ?


----------



## Deleted member 5912 (Aug 19, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Jaw filler ?


idk
@Amnesia


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 19, 2020)

Mohamad said:


> idk
> @Amnesia


Dont bother he and salludon will never respond like the jews they are


----------



## MentalistKebab (Aug 19, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> since @Amnesia has never answered my questions about how he did looksmax like the rat he is
> 
> does anyone know what he did to ascend ? @Mohamad @goat2x


All I know is tan, rhino, fillers and contacts.


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Aug 19, 2020)

brb roping


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 19, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> All I know is tan, rhino, fillers and contacts.


Fillers where


----------



## MentalistKebab (Aug 19, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> Fillers where


Chin


----------



## lifestyle21873 (Aug 19, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Chin


Is chin filler worth it


----------



## Lolcel (Aug 19, 2020)

Half of the forum and Bluepilled lurking cucks on suicide watch


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Aug 19, 2020)

Amnesia said:


> At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask if I am a model or something. They invite me up to their hotel room where they wanna shower me in expensive champagne.
> 
> They all say how rich they are and have boring husbands/ bfs, even though they're all multi millionaires and that every millionaire is a swinger anyway so it doesnt matter if I fuck all 3 of them their partners wouldnt mind
> 
> ...


You mog most people here ngl


----------



## Melo95 (Aug 19, 2020)

Yes, girls approach. But do even Chads get actual hot girls to approach? Not really. Guys do get gf's from this but usually the guy always mogs the gf and they aren't looksmatched. So it just takes a lot more effort to get your looksmatch.


----------



## dachad (Aug 19, 2020)

@Amnesia more stories bro


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 19, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> since @Amnesia has never answered my questions about how he did looksmax like the rat he is
> 
> does anyone know what he did to ascend ? @Mohamad @goat2x



*2 rhinos, lower lid retraction,chin filler, tan, hair, latisse for eyebrow density, eyebrow dye,weight loss





*





dachad said:


> @Amnesia more stories bro


https://looksmax.org/threads/amnesia-story.123871/


----------



## disillusioned (Aug 19, 2020)

Anybody who thought at any point in time that women don't approach is a fucking retard. Women won't just wait while a prime piece of meat walks pasts them lmao.


----------



## bruh3610 (Aug 19, 2020)

*Shit bro, didn’t know we were sharing our imagination *


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 19, 2020)

alexjones said:


> *2 rhinos, lower lid retraction,chin filler, tan, hair, latisse for eyebrow density, eyebrow dye,weight loss
> 
> View attachment 602760
> *
> ...


He had a canthopexy


----------



## Amnesia (Aug 24, 2020)

lifestyle21873 said:


> since @Amnesia has never answered my questions about how he did looksmax like the rat he is
> 
> does anyone know what he did to ascend ? @Mohamad @goat2x





Mohamad said:


> contacts
> fillers
> idk what else





MentalistKebab said:


> All I know is tan, rhino, fillers and contacts.




lower lid retraction to make lower eyelids tighter

chin fillers to make it more wide 

2 rhinos cause I had a hook from profile view and it was wide from front 

tan gymcel lower BF% color contacts elevator shoes


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Oct 2, 2020)

top tier thread


----------



## Ritalincel (May 2, 2021)

ec19afc7-da47-4345-874f-c44b7815edb6


Image ec19afc7-da47-4345-874f-c44b7815edb6 hosted in ImgBB




ibb.co


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Aug 1, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask if I am a model or something. They invite me up to their hotel room where they wanna shower me in expensive champagne.
> 
> They all say how rich they are and have boring husbands/ bfs, even though they're all multi millionaires and that every millionaire is a swinger anyway so it doesnt matter if I fuck all 3 of them their partners wouldnt mind
> 
> ...


This is larp Bcuz who is at a super expensive dinner ALONE


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## PikachuCandy (Sep 13, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask if I am a model or something. They invite me up to their hotel room where they wanna shower me in expensive champagne.
> 
> They all say how rich they are and have boring husbands/ bfs, even though they're all multi millionaires and that every millionaire is a swinger anyway so it doesnt matter if I fuck all 3 of them their partners wouldnt mind
> 
> ...


TL DR just have a nw0 hairline a wide jaw and hollow cheeks theory


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 13, 2021)

@OldVirgin got approached by 4 girls in the club last night and rejected all of them. then proceeded to walk up to a tranny and suck his/her dick and even paid him/her money for it. true sigma male.


----------



## datboijj (Sep 13, 2021)

Titbot said:


> She will make time for you . Fuck imagine the dopamine rush of a bunch of hot foids talking about you from dinner. Something right out of gandy wine ad







Looks aspie af
I believe all the stories about him being a aspie virgin until he left college
almost all the pLS gods are aspie
with opry being the king of autists


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 13, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> @OldVirgin got approached by 4 girls in the club last night and rejected all of them. then proceeded to walk up to a tranny and suck his/her dick and even paid him/her money for it. true sigma male.





datboijj said:


> View attachment 1315060
> 
> Looks aspie af
> I believe all the stories about him being a aspie virgin until he left college
> ...


that is correct. Gandy, Cavill are very attractive but both of them have beta personality
Doesn't matter at their looks level anyway


----------



## datboijj (Sep 13, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> that is correct. Gandy, Cavill are very attractive but both of them have beta personality
> Doesn't matter at their looks level anyway


i woudn't say beta
there is an interview where gandy says women being in positions of power wouldn't be a good idea
and him saying the the best place for a date is his apartment, not a restaurant 
he's just slightly aspie


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 13, 2021)

datboijj said:


> i woudn't say beta
> there is an interview where gandy says women being in positions of power wouldn't be a good idea
> and him saying the the best place for a date is his apartment, not a restaurant
> he's just slightly aspie


both of them ended up quite shy probably because they were bullied for being fat during teen years


----------



## datboijj (Sep 13, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> both of them ended up quite shy probably because they were bullied for being fat during teen years


yeh but Opry has no excuse he was never fat


----------



## Ethniframementalcel (Nov 11, 2021)

okay chad


----------



## King Solomon (Nov 12, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> At dinner. My male waiter says I'm cute and that we should grab a drink sometime. Say thanks but I'm actually straight. he responds ok cause I was just asking because that table of ladies over there wanted me to ask if you were gay cause they think you're gl. I go join their table and they ask if I am a model or something. They invite me up to their hotel room where they wanna shower me in expensive champagne.
> 
> They all say how rich they are and have boring husbands/ bfs, even though they're all multi millionaires and that every millionaire is a swinger anyway so it doesnt matter if I fuck all 3 of them their partners wouldnt mind
> 
> ...


I agree with OP. However, normally they send someone else to do the dirty work when they are younger so it's surprising that women that old were getting someone else to approach for them but I know they're scared of rejection and are more childish now than ever so this is possible.


When I was in school women's way of approaching me was sitting by me on the bus in middle school. In high school it was sitting on my lap. I had had 2 chicks older than me one time when I was a sophomore wearing my varsity jersey and these hot sluts were tatted with rings and shit. I was just printing documents in the computer lab and I was standing about 3 feet from the two of them. I've never met them before but they started to say how cute and sexy I was while smiling and looking up right into my soul. Then the white chick with the tongue ring breathed in and said she could smell the testosterone while the other one agreed while touching her friend. At that moment I was ready to fucking bust just give them my dick right there but I had to go back to class but got the white chicks number. I lost my virginity to both the white chick and asian chick for a threesome at a Holoween party a few weeks later. I didn't know where they were taking me but before I know it I was in the bedroom and they ripped of my pants and started before I could say anything so I went with it.


I've been hit on and approached by women of all ages but girls in college were the most physically aggressive while high school chicks would be more verbally up front. I had a study abroad class in another country and this one tan chick with huge tits had made eye contact with me for the first three weeks when in the US. When we were chilin on our third day in this paradise I sat on a hammock after a long day. This hoe laid her ass right on me, grabbed my hands and put them on her fucking tits. Instant boner and we did some grinding grabbing and kissing for an hour before going into her bunk room and she kicked out her roomate and the rest was history. That was my first study abroad class. LOL, the chicks on this trip said what happens in this country stays in this country. Most had boyfriends back home but they all turned into super hoes especially during the second half of the trip which was not class related just 2 weeks of drinking dancing partying, swimming and orgies.

If you younger dudes are in college feel free to go on study abroads. It was expensive as it cost me 4k overall but it was the best month of my life. 

Today, I was at the grocery store and a mom with her fucking kids and husband/BF kept looking at me like she wanted me to fuck her brains out right now. 

I think I've known women approach since I was 5 years old. I was literally in pre school when this girl named Jamie grabbed my hand after school and said you're my boyfriend. lol I was made fun of for a couple times but I didn't care since she was cute and she literally gave me an opportunity to kiss her as we were pretending to be in the movie sleeping beauty. She said you can hug me or kiss me and I went balls deep for like ten seconds and got my first boner and had no idea WTF was going on. I moved and she ended up sending me letters for the next decade. She ended up finding me on facebook when we were in our mid 20's but she already had a baby so I just said congrats and didn't really talk to her much. 

Yes, women will approach but may use others to apporach for them since they fear rejection. Just keep making seductive eye contact with them and never turn away first. I've always done this and it's better than any words you can say. I didn't know why I did this but this is what I did throughout my school years if I found a girl attractive this is what I would do until they would talk to me or come in closer to me. Then I knew I owned them and they were high interest chicks. 


For a reference point: My face attractiveness, most chicks would rate me from 7-8 (8.5 to latin, Indian and asian chicks 6 for black chicks but I'm cool with that) and height /frame I would rate as a 7.5) (6'1" 175 lbs 19 inch shoulder width 30 inch waist). I have hazel eyes, long black/dark brown hair, olive skin, long chisled jawline, hollow cheeks, and most face ratios are within the "desired ranges".

Yes women do approach and the hotter/more attractive you're and the more seductive eye contact you give them the more up front they will be (with their words and actions). I'd say the minimum level of attractiveness one needs for face/height/frame to get approached is a 7 overall. If you're a 9 you literally don't have to do anything ever.


Guys out there that are a 5 I think it is possible to get to a 7 naturally but the younger you're the better. If you're over 30 you might need some surgery. 


If you want a reference of what a 7-8 looks like I would say think Christian Bale American Psycho or Ethan Hawke in Gattaca. I like to mention those two because I've been compared to those two the most.


----------



## micropenis29 (Nov 12, 2021)

Gazzamogga said:


> Contrary to popular belief, just pumping as many women as possible doesn't necessarily lead to happiness. Plenty of gigachads settle down early on because they realise this.



this sounds like cope

why would gigachads ever settle down?

what's the point?



Gazzamogga said:


> OP comes across as aspie that has difficulty with relationships which could be a reason but then again idfk anything about him other than that he looks very good.



relationships are a normie cope

everything just comes down to looks and sex

normies form relationships SOLELY TO OBTAIN SEX

with sufficient looks, a man has no desire for relationships because he can already get unlimited sex, and everyone already worships him like he's a god


----------



## bwrauycnee (Jan 3, 2023)

@Amnesia any more instances of proper cold approaches not in a nightclub setting?


----------



## Shieda_Kayn (Jan 3, 2023)

Deleted member 2846 said:


> *I WANT TO ASCEND SO BADLY. I WANT TO ASCEND SO BADLY. I WANT TO ASCEND SO BADLY. I WANT TO ASCEND SO BADLY.
> 
> FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUVK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK
> 
> ...


@StrangerDanger I’d trade all that intellectual bs for this in a heartbeat tho like the lecherous vain fuck that I am


----------



## delta7 (Jan 5, 2023)

At your what age would you say you peaked in terms of your looks if you had the same low bodyfat at each age?


----------



## mrriceguy (Jan 5, 2023)

Rope tier cortisol levels


----------

